# Bare Wood House



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

I cant decide what to do... We are stripping an old wood house the house will be bare wood. This is what I thought of doing either use a-100 oil primer the duration top coat.... or a100 oil primer and woodscapes solid body stain top coat. 

I am wondering if I need to prime it I assume that I would have to but Im not sure whats best one prime and one solid stain or two coats of solid stain. I am guessing if I use no primer and two coats of stain it will yellow and the nails will rust.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm sure you saw the house I posted recently. I did 2 coats of Cabot ProVT. I did run across a very small area that bled through after the first coat (yes, it was dry as a bone) and for extra protection, I primed it with A-100 before putting on the second coat. Woodscapes (and most, if not all solid stains) is self priming, so typically you won't see a ton of bleeding. 

Ok...duration is paint. Woodscapes is stain. They will give 2 very different finishes obviously, so that's the first thing you need to decide. The stain will show grain to a degree, the duration wont. Both great products, different beasts though.

So, my vote is 2 coats of solid stain and A-100 if it starts bleeding, but it's up to you.


----------



## rws (Apr 16, 2007)

If you have to go with two coats total, one coat A100 one coat Duration seems best to me.Best to read the tds on these products before you use them.Most are not selfpriming on red cedar though Duration and Wood scapes seem to do well.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

*Primer*

I am not sure about the SW a-100, I have never used it before. I do know that in the BM fresh start line they have two different exterior oil primers, one designed for use with acrylic stain and one designed for under paint topcoats. I am not sure the exact difference, but I would guess that the one for under stain must allow the wood to breath better than the other one. Makes sense to have different primer requirements for stain and paint though.​


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I am not sure about the SW a-100, I have never used it before. I do know that in the BM fresh start line they have two different exterior oil primers, one designed for use with acrylic stain and one designed for under paint topcoats. I am not sure the exact difference, but I would guess that the one for under stain must allow the wood to breath better than the other one. Makes sense to have different primer requirements for stain and paint though.​



Thanks for the tip I was kind of thinking that but I have to stick with SW as they are very involded with this project


----------



## britten (May 26, 2008)

you have to do the 3 coats of sikkens if you're coating new wood or stripped siding, before you apply the stain, pump spray Revive (oxalic acid) evenly and thoroughly


----------

